# How To Stream for Opera and Ballet?



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

This is probably beating a dead horse but I was wondering if anyone could tell me a good way to stream opera and ballet so I can watch it on the screen.

I have CD's for listening to "classical music" but really prefer to watch opera and ballet on the screen. Would anyone know where I might do that? Preferably "on-demand".


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I got just the thing for you: Met on Demand! I've used it with student access for a couple of years and it's entirely worth it. HD videos, multiple productions to choose from, and always high-caliber performances. Opera only, I don't know any ballet streaming websites, but there are quite a few good ones on YouTube these days.

https://www.metopera.org/season/on-demand/


----------



## rodrigaj (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm very interested in this thread.

I'm on my second day trial with Met on Demand and feel it is well worth the $15 / month fee. Even cheaper if you go for a one year subscription at $149 / year. They offer an unlimited 7 day trial (CC needed) for free.

I stream to my main audio system via Airplay and watch on my iPad. Of course, you can watch it on a desktop computer or SmartTV, etc...

As far as ballet goes, I tried Medici TV several years ago. They have a library of ballet performances but I found their service was a bit too flakey here in the USA and dropped my subscription. Hopefully, someone can chime in...


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you both. I will think through this and decide. :tiphat:


----------



## sonance (Aug 20, 2018)

May I point you to "Arte Concert", part of Arte TV (a French and German TV-channel)? They offer lots of operas and concertos and also some ballets for free. But you have to be aware that each video is on offer only for a certain time (could be weeks, could be months). - In the old Amazon forum someone from Canada was able to stream this channel, so I guess you'll have access as well ...

https://www.arte.tv/en/videos/arte-concert/


----------

